# Something is wrong with my Abby



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I've been so proud of Abby...she's 14 and has always been in good health, until recently.

Recently (in the last several weeks) she's not eating. I've never been worried when she doesn't eat, because it's happened at times throughout her life. But it's different this time. She's lost over a pound and is now down to 4.7 lbs, she's skin and bones. I took her to the vet on Thursday and she checked her over and did bloodwork. And sent me home with a few cans of a perscription canned dog food, they offered some of the food in their office and she gobbled it down!!!!!

Well, it seems some of the numbers came out a bit higher than normal, but not enough to point to anything. So, she's treating it as a mild case of pancreatitis. 

Now I have an appetite stimulant for her and antibiotics. ...did you ever have to cut up a small pill into 8ths? I did it, but they're mighty small!!! 

So far, she still won't eat!!! Last night I tried everything we had in the house, she finally ate some of the food/treats that come in a roll form and I slice it. ...hopefully she got the antibiotic I put in it... Then when we went to bed last night, she threw up the small dinner she ate!! 

This is getting scary now. She's not acting sick at all and still climbs the stairs, etc. But OMG, she's starving to death!!! ...and I can't get her to eat! I did get a urine sample and dropped it off yesterday. The vet who saw her won't be back in till Monday. 

I'm just hoping she'll eat something today....and keep it down. When I took her to the vet, I put Ava's harness on her.....she NEVER EVER fit into that size before!!!

Thanks for letting me vent....


----------



## mylittleluna (Dec 19, 2017)

I'm sorry. I hope she feels better soon. This may be a silly question, but did you try boiled chicken?


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

I will send prayers that Abby starts to feel better soon. If she can't eat today is there an ER vet you can take her to?


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Pat, I know that frustration! Mine isn't losing weight but he gained really fast (for no apparent reason). I just wish they could talk.
I hope your tests show something that can be treated---not knowing is the worst.
Sending you love, and prayers for Abby!


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Sorry to see that Abby is not feeling so well and hopefully today she will be doing better and eating again.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

mylittleluna said:


> I'm sorry. I hope she feels better soon. This may be a silly question, but did you try boiled chicken?


Not a silly question at all! Actually I had been trying to avoid chicken lately....just eliminating things to see what her and Asia are allergic to (face staining). But I think I'll be boiling chicken today. I'm offering her everything.



pippersmom said:


> I will send prayers that Abby starts to feel better soon. If she can't eat today is there an ER vet you can take her to?


The emergency vet is about an hour away, we've been there many times over the years. She did eat some of the treats I put in her bowl this morning. I'm hoping the antibiotics will kick in and do something. ....and I can't understand how that tiny "dot" of a pill can stimulate her appetite. I'm worried, but would like to give our local vet a chance, if I don't feel she is helping, I'll get her up to the er vet early next week.




edelweiss said:


> Pat, I know that frustration! Mine isn't losing weight but he gained really fast (for no apparent reason). I just wish they could talk.
> I hope your tests show something that can be treated---not knowing is the worst.
> Sending you love, and prayers for Abby!


This girl has been my "right hand" man...errr...dog for 14 years. Never sick, always trying to help me, always underfoot.....I'm stressing out here....Thanks for thinking of her. Abby may not be an internet star, but she's my stead fast buddy.



Snuggle's Mom said:


> Sorry to see that Abby is not feeling so well and hopefully today she will be doing better and eating again.


Thanks, I sure hope so. It's driving me crazy that they want me to give these pills with food...then antibiotics say "with a meal" !!!!!! well, that seems easy enough....if she was eating!!!! I'm stessing a little..


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

Pat, when Maggie was so sick with Addison's Disease and refused to eat anything, the emergency hospital asked me to bring a rotisserie chicken to entice her to eat. I'm sure they removed the skin, but she seemed to love it. They said that the important thing was to get her eating again and then we could start to reintroduce her regular diet. Sending prayers for a speedy recovery for her.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I sure hope Abby is better soon. We all know that helpless feeling when we can't make our pups better. Have you tried a little scrambled egg with nothing in it? I sometimes take an egg scramble it and microwave it for a minute.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

maggie's mommy said:


> Pat, when Maggie was so sick with Addison's Disease and refused to eat anything, the emergency hospital asked me to bring a rotisserie chicken to entice her to eat. I'm sure they removed the skin, but she seemed to love it. They said that the important thing was to get her eating again and then we could start to reintroduce her regular diet. Sending prayers for a speedy recovery for her.


Chicken is on my list to buy today. Hopefully she'll eat it, thanks!



revakb2 said:


> I sure hope Abby is better soon. We all know that helpless feeling when we can't make our pups better. Have you tried a little scrambled egg with nothing in it? I sometimes take an egg scramble it and microwave it for a minute.


Actually I have been giving them scrambled eggs lately....I was looking for alternate protein sources for Dr. Harvey's food. I've been wanting to get off that Dr. Harvey's and all this mess with Abby has given me the push i needed. I've got kibble and bone broth toppers from Honest Kitchen. Abby....I'm offering her everything under the sun...


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

If what the Vet said that she has a mild case of Pancreatitis, then please watch the fat content since that is what causes that. Chrissy was diagnosed with Pancreatitis a couple of years ago and can only have one dog food. She is on Solid Gold Holistic Blendz and loves is. Also gets 1/2 teaspoon of non fat Vanilla yogurt with some plain Cheerios around noon time to tie her over until supper time.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Pat, I don't know about the pancreatitis diagnosis---as not eating seems to be the only symptom & there are many that she normally would have. Also why, if that is the case, does he not give you a specific diet & sub q fluids? That would be the normal treatment along w/the antibiotic. Actually the less they eat w/that the better---but they so need fluids. Did they do blood work or the snap test for pancreatitis?

I just read back & see they did do blood work but what about fluids & the snap test?


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Hope she is better soon. You could also try little no fat cottage cheese.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Pat, I hope Abby feels better soon. I can understand completely how stressful this can be for you ... it's so hard when we don't know why our fluff babies are not feeling up to par. 

There could be several reasons why Abby is not eating. And, of course, losing weight because she is not eating, is a big concern.

Do you think that Abby might have a tooth that is bothering her? An impacted tooth can cause our babies to lose their appetite. Snowball had an impacted molar. I knew something was wrong ... because his appetite was not up to par. I noticed when he was eating, that he was chewing on one side of his mouth. And, although his teeth looked white (I clean them every day) ... the molar in the back was almost impossible to see without a dental appointment. After the tooth was extracted, his appetite was back to normal.

Just out of curiosity ... what treats does Abby like? Snowball is obsessed over the soft Fruitables! 

Oh, and isn't Abby the one who always walks so slow to her water bowl? You shared a video one time and it was so cute!

Again, I hope precious Abby feels better soon. Please give Abby hugs and kisses from me. Hugs for you, too, Pat.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Oh no Pat, I remember when Miss Bow wouldn't eat, she lost weight fast, she was Baby's age. Because she wouldn't eat, I blended her food, held her like a baby, put a towel around her body and fed her by spoon. I also used Gerber toddler chicken wieners, she would eat a couple of them.
I will be praying for Abby, she has always held a special place in my heart:wub:

Keep us updated because I will worry


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Pat I only gave the chicken wieners as something to get Miss Bow motivated to eat. I home cooked everything. I think Marie might be right about Abby teeth. I remember when Maddie had a bad molar, the vet pulled it and behind was a pus pocket. 
Ok, now I will pray and wait for a update. 
Girlfriend I send hugs and love to you:wub:


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Pat, if they are treating her for mild pancreatitis , anorexia is very common with it. I'm not sure if they gave Abby cerenia but it will help with the nausea and might help her get an appetite again. She should also be on pain meds because it's very painful, even if she's not showing symptoms of pancreatitis. It's also recommended to feed little bits at a time, gradually working up to 4-5 meals per day. That's after she is able to keep liquids down, then a mushy, low-fat, high-carbohydrate food is what she should be fed.
That said, I agree with Sandi. Your vet should have had her in IV fluids. It helps the pancreas heal quicker.
I had to bring Lacie daily for several months and then 3x a week for a year to help her heal. She was so anorexic. 
There's also the option of a feeding tube through the nose if she really starts to waste, because although IV fluids help a lot, there are no nutrients in it.
Hope she turns around and starts feeling better.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

I hope Abbey is eating by now! I know I posted on here but stupid me must have not hit the reply button. Fresh Pet is an option that most dogs gobble up, just a thought. I scramble an egg in coconut oil to top their Honest Kitchen in the morning. And their lunch is a teaspoon of cottage cheese.

After reading Joanne's post I hope it is not pancreatitis. But her advice is always spot on. Keep us informed.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Checking in on Abby. I hope she's doing better today.


----------



## Aviannah's Mom (Apr 28, 2017)

Just now seeing this post! Pat I am so sorry. I sure hope Abby is doing better.


----------



## Happinesstogo (Oct 17, 2015)

So hope this is just a passing stomach upset like we humans sometimes get. I understand your worry. It's so hard when these little ones show signs of illness. 

Gentle hugs,
Lainie


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Pat I’m checking on Abbey. Praying she is doing better. 😘


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Snuggle's Mom said:


> If what the Vet said that she has a mild case of Pancreatitis, then please watch the fat content since that is what causes that. Chrissy was diagnosed with Pancreatitis a couple of years ago and can only have one dog food. She is on Solid Gold Holistic Blendz and loves is. Also gets 1/2 teaspoon of non fat Vanilla yogurt with some plain Cheerios around noon time to tie her over until supper time.


I'm convinced that the vet I'm seeing doesn't have a clue on what's wrong with Abbey!! She's gone from 6 lbs to 4.7 lbs...and I've spent $1000 on tests so far. 

Now she's had the test for addisons...and it's NOT addisons!!! 

So she's saying it's kidney disease. BUT, I told her no more testing. I may sound horrible, but good grief, she's 14 years old and has never been sick. i have four dogs who need my help with stuff. No more testing, I can see how this can go on for thousands!!! 

Anyway, she's been eating for the past three days...and keeping it down!!!!!! So I am thrilled


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Dixie's Mama said:


> Pat I’m checking on Abbey. Praying she is doing better. 😘


Thanks Elaine!! She does seem to be doing better!!!! She's eaten for the past three days and has kept it down!! I call that success!!! :chili:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

edelweiss said:


> Pat, I don't know about the pancreatitis diagnosis---as not eating seems to be the only symptom & there are many that she normally would have. Also why, if that is the case, does he not give you a specific diet & sub q fluids? That would be the normal treatment along w/the antibiotic. Actually the less they eat w/that the better---but they so need fluids. Did they do blood work or the snap test for pancreatitis?
> 
> I just read back & see they did do blood work but what about fluids & the snap test?


They never thought she had pancreatitis, several tests were done, then addisons was ruled out and not they think it's her kidneys. ....she is drinking a LOT of water lately. so maybe...but I told them no more tests. So we're treating it as it's a kidney problem. Funny thing is, she's eating...and keeping it down!!! YAY!!




wkomorow said:


> Hope she is better soon. You could also try little no fat cottage cheese.


I'll try some cottage cheese. Actually she's starting to eat now, I guess the appetite stimulator is working. and I need to find out if she needs to be on a prescription food...or what.




Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Pat, I hope Abby feels better soon. I can understand completely how stressful this can be for you ... it's so hard when we don't know why our fluff babies are not feeling up to par.
> 
> There could be several reasons why Abby is not eating. And, of course, losing weight because she is not eating, is a big concern.
> 
> ...


Hi! Can't believe Abbey is 14 now!!! I remember when she was my baby!! She's been quite healthy her whole life, so this had me so worried!!! in the last week I've spend $1000 in tests!!!! Every time she had a thought of what it might be, there would be a test! Well...now addisons is out and it might be her kidneys. But I stopped the tests, this is crazy, I'm not rich! 

LOL, yes, Abbey still walks in slow motion to her water bowl....she makes me laugh every single day with her craziness. She's done that since she was 8 weeks old. 

She's been eating for the past 3 days and keeping it down!!!! I am hopeful, no matter what it was!




Matilda's mommy said:


> Oh no Pat, I remember when Miss Bow wouldn't eat, she lost weight fast, she was Baby's age. Because she wouldn't eat, I blended her food, held her like a baby, put a towel around her body and fed her by spoon. I also used Gerber toddler chicken wieners, she would eat a couple of them.
> I will be praying for Abby, she has always held a special place in my heart:wub:
> 
> Keep us updated because I will worry


Stan is Miss Abbey's personal feeder. I give her all her meds and feed all the dogs the same way. Abbey is in her crate with her food..for her own personal time...just like they all are. But if she doesn't eat, Stan feeds her. It's working, she's been eating for the past 3 days and keeping it down!!! fingers crossed!!



Matilda's mommy said:


> Pat I only gave the chicken wieners as something to get Miss Bow motivated to eat. I home cooked everything. I think Marie might be right about Abby teeth. I remember when Maddie had a bad molar, the vet pulled it and behind was a pus pocket.
> Ok, now I will pray and wait for a update.
> Girlfriend I send hugs and love to you:wub:


I hoping it's not a molar as the vet checked her mouth pretty good and didn't seem to see anything. What ever it was, I hope it's just about over! 



maddysmom said:


> Pat, if they are treating her for mild pancreatitis , anorexia is very common with it. I'm not sure if they gave Abby cerenia but it will help with the nausea and might help her get an appetite again. She should also be on pain meds because it's very painful, even if she's not showing symptoms of pancreatitis. It's also recommended to feed little bits at a time, gradually working up to 4-5 meals per day. That's after she is able to keep liquids down, then a mushy, low-fat, high-carbohydrate food is what she should be fed.
> That said, I agree with Sandi. Your vet should have had her in IV fluids. It helps the pancreas heal quicker.
> I had to bring Lacie daily for several months and then 3x a week for a year to help her heal. She was so anorexic.
> There's also the option of a feeding tube through the nose if she really starts to waste, because although IV fluids help a lot, there are no nutrients in it.
> Hope she turns around and starts feeling better.


i'm going to have to go back and read my original post...did I mention pancreatitis? I don't remember the vet ever mentioning that. They did a lot of tests on her, but nothing panned out so far. The last test was for addisons....but it wasn't. Now they think it's kidney, but I told them no more tests. i spent $1000 last week on a 14 year old dog. I'm not trying to be mean, but that is $1000 I will have a very hard time paying off. I can see it going up thousands more if I didn't stop it somewhere. I'd rather be paying to cure her instead of just trying to find out what's wrong. ....she's been eating for the past three days and keeping it down. I hope what ever it was is just about over. 



sherry said:


> I hope Abbey is eating by now! I know I posted on here but stupid me must have not hit the reply button. Fresh Pet is an option that most dogs gobble up, just a thought. I scramble an egg in coconut oil to top their Honest Kitchen in the morning. And their lunch is a teaspoon of cottage cheese.
> 
> After reading Joanne's post I hope it is not pancreatitis. But her advice is always spot on. Keep us informed.


I don't know what she has...but I am refusing anymore testing.  But the good news is...she's eating!! and keeping it down!! So I am a happy girl!!




pippersmom said:


> Checking in on Abby. I hope she's doing better today.


Don't want to speak too soon, but I think she's doing better!! Thanks!!!



Aviannah's Mom said:


> Just now seeing this post! Pat I am so sorry. I sure hope Abby is doing better.


Thank you! I think she may be doing better!! She's been eating and keeping it down!!....three days now!!!



Happinesstogo said:


> So hope this is just a passing stomach upset like we humans sometimes get. I understand your worry. It's so hard when these little ones show signs of illness.
> 
> Gentle hugs,
> Lainie


I hope so too!! just never saw her lose so much weight! She's a skeleton! She went from 6 lbs to 4.7. But she just started eating, so I hope it's over. Thanks!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Pat, my daughter Charity just spent over $5000 on her little Divit, so many tests, etc, and they could never decide what was really wrong with him, this last Saturday she helped him make his way home to Heaven's Rainbow Bridge. 
I think many vets guess on things, and it can cost us thousands, I believe a lot of vets they play on our emotions. 

I hope Abby has made the turn and she is getting better. Your such a good momma, I support you.


----------



## thesummergirl (Oct 1, 2018)

Pat, I'm glad she is doing better. Praying that she keeps healing every day. I get what you mean about the costs and questions. With Bella (she was only 5 years old), it was MANY, MANY thousands of dollars at the end for the liver shunt surgery, only for her to never make it home to us. While we did what we thought was best at the time, we wish with all of our heart, that we had never agreed to that surgery. It took Bella away from us. Yes, she was obviously sick, but who knows what could have happened if we'd tried diet etc instead? By going the route of the surgery, the cost was her life and a cruel journey at the end. No, I can never look back on that and think that any of it was worth it. We had also just cancelled her pet insurance - so the bill was huge out of pocket. We do have the insurance on both boys now, but no we would never allow for such a dramatic procedure on either of them regardless. Praying for you guys.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Matilda's mommy said:


> Pat, my daughter Charity just spent over $5000 on her little Divit, so many tests, etc, and they could never decide what was really wrong with him, this last Saturday she helped him make his way home to Heaven's Rainbow Bridge.
> I think many vets guess on things, and it can cost us thousands, I believe a lot of vets they play on our emotions.
> 
> I hope Abby has made the turn and she is getting better. Your such a good momma, I support you.


The latest diagnosis was kidney disease. (who knows). She eats hit or miss. I feel like a short order cook trying to offer her anything, everything! LOL. The funny thing is, she doesn't act sick. 



thesummergirl said:


> Pat, I'm glad she is doing better. Praying that she keeps healing every day. I get what you mean about the costs and questions. With Bella (she was only 5 years old), it was MANY, MANY thousands of dollars at the end for the liver shunt surgery, only for her to never make it home to us. While we did what we thought was best at the time, we wish with all of our heart, that we had never agreed to that surgery. It took Bella away from us. Yes, she was obviously sick, but who knows what could have happened if we'd tried diet etc instead? By going the route of the surgery, the cost was her life and a cruel journey at the end. No, I can never look back on that and think that any of it was worth it. We had also just cancelled her pet insurance - so the bill was huge out of pocket. We do have the insurance on both boys now, but no we would never allow for such a dramatic procedure on either of them regardless. Praying for you guys.


oh man!!! That's awful!! I'm so sorry you lost poor Bella. All this testing is crazy! We're done with it. She's eating hit or miss. I have no idea what is wrong actually, but I'm gonna try to keep her eating.


----------



## Happinesstogo (Oct 17, 2015)

I'm glad there are so many here with good advice for you. Hope all goes smoothly. Getting the right diagnosis is the best beginning for a happy outcome.

Lainie


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Pat...did you get copies of all your results from test? I’d be curious if they tested her cobalamin (b12) levels because if low, they tend to waste away. A very easy, inexpensive fix but crucial and not something to let go.


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Hope she is feeling better. I hate that part about giving medicine with food. Rylee eats whenever she wants to so it is hard to give medications on that time line.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Happinesstogo said:


> I'm glad there are so many here with good advice for you. Hope all goes smoothly. Getting the right diagnosis is the best beginning for a happy outcome.
> 
> Lainie


I am not persuing anymore testing so I'm just going with their last guess....kidney disease. She's 14 years old and I just don't have the money to keep testing and testing. It could go on forever, or until I lose my house!! She's eating sometimes, but no dog food at all. So I offer chicken and rice or eggs, and sometimes she'll eat some cheese on top. She did not eat last night, but still threw up in bed last night. I'm so worried about her and wish she would just start to feel better...:w00t:



maddysmom said:


> Pat...did you get copies of all your results from test? I’d be curious if they tested her cobalamin (b12) levels because if low, they tend to waste away. A very easy, inexpensive fix but crucial and not something to let go.


hmmmm, that doesn't sound familiar. I did get copies of tests emailed to me, but I was waiting to print them out at my office today (my printer sucks). I left a message with my vet last Friday for advice on what to feed Abbey...also Ava and Asia with their liver problems, but no one ever called me back, I feel like I'm on an island all by myself with this stuff. Guess I need to be more aggressive...which I'm not good at. 



Deborah said:


> Hope she is feeling better. I hate that part about giving medicine with food. Rylee eats whenever she wants to so it is hard to give medications on that time line.


It's awful Deb, she rarely eats at all!! Hoping for more luck today. She seems to eat an hour or so after I feed them, Stan keeps offering it to her and sometimes she'll eat.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Pat I'm sorry to read that Abbey threw up again and still isn't eating much. I can imagine how stressful this is for you. Praying she feels better soon.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Pat, I'm so sorry little Abbey is still doing poorly. Have you tried scrambled eggs and cottage cheese?


----------



## Aviannah's Mom (Apr 28, 2017)

Pat I am so sorry, I can not even imagine. Thoughts and prayers your way!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

pippersmom said:


> Pat I'm sorry to read that Abbey threw up again and still isn't eating much. I can imagine how stressful this is for you. Praying she feels better soon.


Thanks. ...and it happened again last night. She ate nothing and still threw up in bed. I feel like I'm watching her wither away. :mellow:



sherry said:


> Pat, I'm so sorry little Abbey is still doing poorly. Have you tried scrambled eggs and cottage cheese?


Yep, scrambled eggs, cottage cheese, chicken....infact I'll be offering some of all of this for breakfast...again...



Aviannah's Mom said:


> Pat I am so sorry, I can not even imagine. Thoughts and prayers your way!


Thanks. I don't know how long she can go on like this and my husband seems to be blaming me (of course). I told him this morning that it's breaking my heart to see her like this and it's like a knife being turned in my back everytime he says mean things. ...I recently overheard him telling someone on the phone that I usually just take my older dogs to be put to sleep while they are fine. OMG, Archie was way past due when I finally made that decision, the poor boy had absolutely no quality of life and coughed 24 hours a day, he was so sick and Stan hasn't stopped making me feel guilty. Then when Tinker had dementia, wandered and barked all night and got stuck in corners, was deaf and just about blind along with a neurological problem that made him fall over all the time, my heart broke for him. I actually had to sneak him to the vet (it took Stan 3 days to realize Tink was gone). ...now I'm known as an unfeeling killer. My thoughts are only for them when they just can't go on any longer, he is selfish. I will keep trying to get Abbey to eat and get better for as long as she can stand it, or until her organs start shuting down. ...sorry for the ramble, I needed to get that out.


----------



## thesummergirl (Oct 1, 2018)

Oh Pat, I am so sorry you are being treated like that. You ARE a wonderful Mom to your babies! Deciding when to love our pups enough to let them go, it's an unbearable decision. Just know we are here for you okay? 

This is a long shot, but maybe consider Natural Balance in the ROLL. Dogs love it. I think Petco/Petsmart sells it, along with other places. When Lucky was towards the end of his journey, that food did wonders for his appetite (and stopped his bowels from being almost neon in color!). It's not too pricey and a small bit goes a good ways. It's worth a try. https://www.chewy.com/s?query=Natur...UaLnV1Ay7saI-Q3rTwnKsVsduSOM5XexoCwzoQAvD_BwE 

Big, big hugs to you and Abbey.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I am so sorry you are going through this. We all know you are doing everything possible for your crew. Don't let anyone make you feel guilty. I hope someone is as kind to me as you are to your dogs when I am too old or infirm to make decisions about my health care. The kindest thing you can do is to let go when all you want is to make them stay.


----------



## Aviannah's Mom (Apr 28, 2017)

The A Team said:


> Thanks. ...and it happened again last night. She ate nothing and still threw up in bed. I feel like I'm watching her wither away. :mellow:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pat please do not apologize for needing to get that out! Making the decision to end a pets suffering is horrible even when you have the full support of your family and friends. My heart breaks for you. I often wonder if people say cruel things like that on mistake not knowing what they are doing really, or if they do it to clear their own subconscious in some weird way or perhaps it is as simple as my Dad used to say "Some people just open their mouth and poop (<--- not the word he used) falls out!" At some time or another we all have said something we truly did not mean. I hope maybe you can let him know how it hurt you if you have not yet. 

On a side note: I can come stay with you a while to help out and bring my catcher's mitt and my baseball bat! :thumbsup: I have to come fully armed with both because sometimes in life you have to bat the "poop" right back at them and other times times you just gotta catch the "poop" and set it aside to use as fertilizer someday to grow a much better you! :thumbsup:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

LOL. . . Denise hit the ball out of the park, Pat! Amen & Amen!
I also liked the other comments---Reva & Bridget esp. 
I am starting a new movement & have named it "Ban Stan!"
I can hear the crowds chanting---listen? Can you hear it?

:cheer::cheer::cheer:


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Pat I'm so sorry you're not getting support at home at a time when you need it most. Maybe Stan just feels like he needs to blame someone and you're the only one available. I think we all need to come over with a baseball bat :thumbsup:


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Pat, I'm so sorry Abbey is still not eating. And that Stan! I join Sandy's Ban Stan group. Could he be starting some dementia? My Mom was really mean to me and I didn't realize it was dementia.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

If they are treating Abby for kidney disease now, maybe you can reach out to Terre, Dennie's mom. She knows kidney disease inside-out. Maybe she can help you with a diet. I know certain vitamins or something need to be increased, decreased to help the kidneys. Like I said, she knows the disease very well.
I'm also happy to try and decipher your blood work if it's GI related. It doesn't always have to cost a lot of money to help them heal, feel better and hopefully recover.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Pat, I'm so sorry she's not doing better. I don't remember seeing this before, so forgive me if I missed it, but what does her blood work say? Specifically BUN, Creatinin, ALT, ALP, lipase and amylase?


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

maggieh said:


> Pat, I'm so sorry she's not doing better. I don't remember seeing this before, so forgive me if I missed it, but what does her blood work say? Specifically BUN, Creatinin, ALT, ALP, lipase and amylase?


I'd like to add and the total protein and cholesterol...what are the levels?


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

I am sorry that Abby is doing so poorly, I missed the progress of the thread.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Screw Stan! You are the best Maltese mom a dog could hope to have. We all know that. I think Abbey is just reaching the end--when a person or dog is close to the end, their organs are slowly shutting down and they don't eat. It's part of the dying process. You'll know when it's time. Sending you and Abbey my best wishes :wub:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I’m just seeing this. 
I hope Abbey is doing better. 
Bitsy,Sasha woujdntcest much once they hit 14 years. 
Now Emily , who’s 15 and Sassy the chi with CHF , she’s 14. 
It’s a daily struggle to get them to eat. 
She hefats they eat good , other days not so much. 
I mix baby food and holistic food for them. 
Adding meat based baby food seems to stimulate their appetite.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I feed them 2-3 times a day sometimes. 
I’ve even used a syringe on Sassy to get her to try foods. 
Once she tries it she usually will eat some on her own. 
Bet us treating them for kidney disease. 
He says it’s common as they age, even with expensive testing not indicating that.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

thesummergirl said:


> Oh Pat, I am so sorry you are being treated like that. You ARE a wonderful Mom to your babies! Deciding when to love our pups enough to let them go, it's an unbearable decision. Just know we are here for you okay?
> 
> This is a long shot, but maybe consider Natural Balance in the ROLL. Dogs love it. I think Petco/Petsmart sells it, along with other places. When Lucky was towards the end of his journey, that food did wonders for his appetite (and stopped his bowels from being almost neon in color!). It's not too pricey and a small bit goes a good ways. It's worth a try. https://www.chewy.com/s?query=Natur...UaLnV1Ay7saI-Q3rTwnKsVsduSOM5XexoCwzoQAvD_BwE
> 
> Big, big hugs to you and Abbey.


Natural Balance in roll form. I haven't seen it...but you can be sure I'll look for it. there are four stores in our area for pets...now I'm on a mission. I'll try anything!



revakb2 said:


> I am so sorry you are going through this. We all know you are doing everything possible for your crew. Don't let anyone make you feel guilty. I hope someone is as kind to me as you are to your dogs when I am too old or infirm to make decisions about my health care. The kindest thing you can do is to let go when all you want is to make them stay.


Oh Reva....Abbey isn't ready for that final step, but oh God, I dread that day. Stan reminds me daily of how much it hurts him and that it doesn't bother me. When it came time for Tinker, I didn't even tell him...it took three or four days till he noticed Tink was gone. .....I'll never be able to do that again, he's watching me like a hawk....and reminding me daily. :blink:



Aviannah's Mom said:


> Pat please do not apologize for needing to get that out! Making the decision to end a pets suffering is horrible even when you have the full support of your family and friends. My heart breaks for you. I often wonder if people say cruel things like that on mistake not knowing what they are doing really, or if they do it to clear their own subconscious in some weird way or perhaps it is as simple as my Dad used to say "Some people just open their mouth and poop (<--- not the word he used) falls out!" At some time or another we all have said something we truly did not mean. I hope maybe you can let him know how it hurt you if you have not yet.
> 
> On a side note: I can come stay with you a while to help out and bring my catcher's mitt and my baseball bat! :thumbsup: I have to come fully armed with both because sometimes in life you have to bat the "poop" right back at them and other times times you just gotta catch the "poop" and set it aside to use as fertilizer someday to grow a much better you! :thumbsup:


Stan is an old man. 26 years older than me...which is still no excuse to be so sarcastic and mean. (my dad is the same age and is a wonderful person) He will turn 92 on March 31st and has always been sarcastic. He's an Archie Bunker, in fact that's why we ended up naming my first malt, Archie!!! He is intolerant of any and everyone not just like him....it's so embarrassing! I cannot wait to live by myself in total peace and quiet. We've been together for 33 years and even though we're not actually married, our money and lives are all mixed together now. (oops, whinning again). One of my best friends, Mary, is his x-wife, lol. We drink wine and laugh and laugh as she tells me stories of when they were married (she definitely had a lot more nerve than me), then we kiddingly plan how to "get rid of him". Even my friends have stopped coming over so much and we meet out somewhere. 

...so...bring the bat, leave the glove home! :HistericalSmiley: :smrofl::smpullhair: :smstarz:



edelweiss said:


> LOL. . . Denise hit the ball out of the park, Pat! Amen & Amen!
> I also liked the other comments---Reva & Bridget esp.
> I am starting a new movement & have named it "Ban Stan!"
> I can hear the crowds chanting---listen? Can you hear it?
> ...


YES! I can hear it!!! :aktion033::aktion033: The funny thing is, I can't decide of I dislike it more when he's mad at me, or happy with me. 



pippersmom said:


> Pat I'm so sorry you're not getting support at home at a time when you need it most. Maybe Stan just feels like he needs to blame someone and you're the only one available. I think we all need to come over with a baseball bat :thumbsup:


He is very sensitive, and I get that. He also has a hard time getting rid of ANYTHING!! He has bottles of liquor that are over 35 years old, but won't let anyone drink them. I have snuck some things into the trash, but boy oh boy, I'm gonna need a dumpster when he dies. Every little piece of **** anyone ever gave him in his life is special. He has dumb little things his girlfriends gave him 40 and 50 years ago. :blink: :smilie_tischkante:

Oh, and yes...everything is my fault. Always has been. When he can't find something, instead of saying "did you see ...." he'll say "what did you do with ...." oh boy, this thread is making me feel better, lol


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

sherry said:


> Pat, I'm so sorry Abbey is still not eating. And that Stan! I join Sandy's Ban Stan group. Could he be starting some dementia? My Mom was really mean to me and I didn't realize it was dementia.


He's always been like this. But he did have a brain injury about 10 years ago and once in a while I believe he has small TIA's. When he gets totally disoriented, meaner and soils himself, and it's usually when he's out...or away. He does forget things a lot...but mostly things I tell him...:blink:



maddysmom said:


> If they are treating Abby for kidney disease now, maybe you can reach out to Terre, Dennie's mom. She knows kidney disease inside-out. Maybe she can help you with a diet. I know certain vitamins or something need to be increased, decreased to help the kidneys. Like I said, she knows the disease very well.
> I'm also happy to try and decipher your blood work if it's GI related. It doesn't always have to cost a lot of money to help them heal, feel better and hopefully recover.


Perhaps I should reach out to Terre. I have been talking with an old friend, Anne who isn't on SM anymore, she used to come to my puppy parties...she lost her girl to kidney disease a few months ago. I'll try to put up copies of her blood work in a separate comment...hope I can do it.



maggieh said:


> Pat, I'm so sorry she's not doing better. I don't remember seeing this before, so forgive me if I missed it, but what does her blood work say? Specifically BUN, Creatinin, ALT, ALP, lipase and amylase?


I'm going to try to see if I can post the results of her blood work...in a few...



maddysmom said:


> I'd like to add and the total protein and cholesterol...what are the levels?


going to try to post her results in a few..



wkomorow said:


> I am sorry that Abby is doing so poorly, I missed the progress of the thread.


Well, not much has changed, when the testing hit $1000, I told them no more tests. I have no idea if it's kidney disease or not. She eats a little maybe every other day. She just lost a little more weight, she's a skeleton. I know there are special types of food she should be eating to get better, but geez....she's not eating anything!! So....I've chosen to give her anything she'll eat at this point.



zooeysmom said:


> Screw Stan! You are the best Maltese mom a dog could hope to have. We all know that. I think Abbey is just reaching the end--when a person or dog is close to the end, their organs are slowly shutting down and they don't eat. It's part of the dying process. You'll know when it's time. Sending you and Abbey my best wishes :wub:


Actually a few days ago, I gave the chore of feeding her to Stan...because, of course, anything I offered her wasn't good enough! I didn't even cut the chicken in the right size pieces (mine were too small). He did it, until he couldn't get her to eat (which was after one day). Now I'm putting down a saucer with about 5 different food choices to see if anything interests her. It's scary when you pick her up because she's a skeleton! And when she passes gas, it smells like awful stinky diarrerha...like right NOW!! pee uuuu...



michellerobison said:


> I’m just seeing this.
> I hope Abbey is doing better.
> Bitsy,Sasha woujdntcest much once they hit 14 years.
> Now Emily , who’s 15 and Sassy the chi with CHF , she’s 14.
> ...


Abbey has refused any kind of actual dog food for that past several weeks - but I still offer it to her. along with anything else I can think of. It's like we're just watching her wither away and there's nothing we can do about it. 



michellerobison said:


> I feed them 2-3 times a day sometimes.
> I’ve even used a syringe on Sassy to get her to try foods.
> Once she tries it she usually will eat some on her own.
> Bet us treating them for kidney disease.
> He says it’s common as they age, even with expensive testing not indicating that.


Syringing food might be the way to go. I'll have to think about this...thanks. 2 -3 times a day would be a dream!!, but that ain't gonna happen, she doesn't eat.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Pat, I just read all of the last comments & I am hurting for you & Abbs---there is a reason she isn't eating. Our g-dog stopped eating because he was ready to call it quits (he has chronic pancreatitis for years). Maybe she is ready but you are not, because of your having to hassle w/Stan about it? Keep trying w/her but I would not force her if she doesn't feel like it---it may cause her digestive distress. Dogs are intuitive---much more than people. 
I would not try to reason w/Stan---a narcissist always thinks he/she knows best or ONLY he knows everything. That is too deep a hole for anyone. I would just do what I want & let the chips fall where they fall. Reason w/that kind of person is a one-way-dead-end street. Oh, just a minute I think I have a meeting w/the "Ban Stan" cheering squad---listen carefully to the chant!
:cheer::cheer::cheer:


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Pat, I am so sorry. Sending good thoughts and prayers that Abby will feel better soon.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Oh, poor Abbey--sounds like it's time :'(


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

Pat, I think Sandi hit the nail on the head. If she doesn't want to eat it's probably because she doesn't feel good. I would keep offering her anything you think she will eat and if she doesn't then she doesn't. You are a good Mom to all of your pups and you ultimately know what's best for them. Trust your instincts and follow your gut - you will know when it's time. Prayers and hugs for you.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Hi Pat I hate that you are going through this with Abbey, she is such a sweetie, they all are of course. I hate this about Stan too, he has the best in the world right there with him and should treat you like gold! What you say reminds me of my brother, who is treating us terribly lately, he doesn't care what we think and does what he wants. We are trying to divide and pack mom and dad's house and I can only visit there every now and again. I feel like whenever I turn my back I don't know what he's fixated on next to move out of the house. Thankfully one sister is nearby and is watching. I have no control though when i'm not there. We've told him in texts that he is stressing everyone out...anyhow we will work out something and will have a meeting. Today I said we will get through this but I don't know if Dale will live through it LOL. 
I didn't mean this to be about me, it'a about Abbey, just feeling your pain with Stan. They sound the same!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

edelweiss said:


> Pat, I just read all of the last comments & I am hurting for you & Abbs---there is a reason she isn't eating. Our g-dog stopped eating because he was ready to call it quits (he has chronic pancreatitis for years). Maybe she is ready but you are not, because of your having to hassle w/Stan about it? Keep trying w/her but I would not force her if she doesn't feel like it---it may cause her digestive distress. Dogs are intuitive---much more than people.
> I would not try to reason w/Stan---a narcissist always thinks he/she knows best or ONLY he knows everything. That is too deep a hole for anyone. I would just do what I want & let the chips fall where they fall. Reason w/that kind of person is a one-way-dead-end street. Oh, just a minute I think I have a meeting w/the "Ban Stan" cheering squad---listen carefully to the chant!
> :cheer::cheer::cheer:


I've learned a long time ago to "pick my battles" with him, it's easier just to go along with the program. But when it comes to making me feel less of a person, I step up to the plate and hit the ball as hard as I can right at him!! Life is a delicate balancing act, I need to try to remember this all the time and not get sucked into his...sometimes I lose, sometimes I step aside and get by it. Thanks for the pep talk, sometimes I need it. :thumbsup:



Kathleen said:


> Pat, I am so sorry. Sending good thoughts and prayers that Abby will feel better soon.


Yesterday she ate!!! And kept it down!! Anxious to see what happens today.



zooeysmom said:


> Oh, poor Abbey--sounds like it's time :'(


I thought so too, but after she ate yesterday, I'm back to having hope!!!



maggie's mommy said:


> Pat, I think Sandi hit the nail on the head. If she doesn't want to eat it's probably because she doesn't feel good. I would keep offering her anything you think she will eat and if she doesn't then she doesn't. You are a good Mom to all of your pups and you ultimately know what's best for them. Trust your instincts and follow your gut - you will know when it's time. Prayers and hugs for you.


OH, I know something is wrong with her. When she does eat, she usually throws up maybe 4 hours later or has diarrhea. And when she's in bed at night, she passes gas that could knock you out! :w00t::blink:!!! But yesterday she ate, no dog food of course, but she ate a pretty lot (for her). and it stayed down, and I don't remember smelling her gas last night either...cool.




Maglily said:


> Hi Pat I hate that you are going through this with Abbey, she is such a sweetie, they all are of course. I hate this about Stan too, he has the best in the world right there with him and should treat you like gold! What you say reminds me of my brother, who is treating us terribly lately, he doesn't care what we think and does what he wants. We are trying to divide and pack mom and dad's house and I can only visit there every now and again. I feel like whenever I turn my back I don't know what he's fixated on next to move out of the house. Thankfully one sister is nearby and is watching. I have no control though when i'm not there. We've told him in texts that he is stressing everyone out...anyhow we will work out something and will have a meeting. Today I said we will get through this but I don't know if Dale will live through it LOL.
> I didn't mean this to be about me, it'a about Abbey, just feeling your pain with Stan. They sound the same!


I'm glad you told me about your brother, makes me feel like I'm not alone dealing with a pain in the butt person! :thumbsup: Hey, stan loves you! You should tell him to knock it off, lol.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I'm glad you told me about your brother, makes me feel like I'm not alone dealing with a pain in the butt person! Hey, stan loves you! You should tell him to knock it off, lol. 

Pat I'm gonna call your house and give Stan an earful ! LOL Well actually I still have his cell phone number LOL. I'll do that while he's out for breakfast with the boys. can you imagine? haha.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Maglily said:


> I'm glad you told me about your brother, makes me feel like I'm not alone dealing with a pain in the butt person! Hey, stan loves you! You should tell him to knock it off, lol.
> 
> Pat I'm gonna call your house and give Stan an earful ! LOL Well actually I still have his cell phone number LOL. I'll do that while he's out for breakfast with the boys. can you imagine? haha.



:HistericalSmiley: :rofl::Happy_Dance: :woohoo2:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Brenda, you make a great pressure cooker valve! Good work!:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

That is great news that she ate!
Did they happen to check her for parasites? When Bunnie had giardia, her poop and gas were just unbearable.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

one day at a time, your doing your best. I know this is weighing on you, poor little Abbey, it's so hard watching them and trying everything. Hugs to you


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

Kathleen said:


> That is great news that she ate!
> Did they happen to check her for parasites? When Bunnie had giardia, her poop and gas were just unbearable.


I was going to suggest trying a course of Metronidazole -- it fights giardia and just generally calms the lower digestive tract. I don't think it would hurt, and I don't think it's expensive.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Kathleen said:


> That is great news that she ate!
> Did they happen to check her for parasites? When Bunnie had giardia, her poop and gas were just unbearable.


No, I don't believe they checked for that. I got mad that I had spent so much money and they still couldn't figure it out!! Not sure where she would have picked up giardia though, she hasn't been outside for a long time. ...it's cold out, lol



Matilda's mommy said:


> one day at a time, your doing your best. I know this is weighing on you, poor little Abbey, it's so hard watching them and trying everything. Hugs to you


Thanks. We saw that she ate some lunchmeat the other day, so I went out and bought her Virginia baked ham and store roasted turkey lunchmeat. This morning she gobbled it down!!!!!!! ...didn't touch the chicken and rice though.



mss said:


> I was going to suggest trying a course of Metronidazole -- it fights giardia and just generally calms the lower digestive tract. I don't think it would hurt, and I don't think it's expensive.


She did have a course of an antibiotic, it wasn't Metronidazole though. Maybe it did actually help her somehow. It was Clavamox.


----------



## Aviannah's Mom (Apr 28, 2017)

The A Team said:


> Stan is an old man. 26 years older than me...which is still no excuse to be so sarcastic and mean. (my dad is the same age and is a wonderful person) He will turn 92 on March 31st and has always been sarcastic. He's an Archie Bunker, in fact that's why we ended up naming my first malt, Archie!!! He is intolerant of any and everyone not just like him....it's so embarrassing! I cannot wait to live by myself in total peace and quiet. We've been together for 33 years and even though we're not actually married, our money and lives are all mixed together now. (oops, whinning again). One of my best friends, Mary, is his x-wife, lol. We drink wine and laugh and laugh as she tells me stories of when they were married (she definitely had a lot more nerve than me), then we kiddingly plan how to "get rid of him". Even my friends have stopped coming over so much and we meet out somewhere.
> 
> ...so...bring the bat, leave the glove home! :HistericalSmiley: :smrofl::smpullhair: :smstarz:


The bat it is! :HistericalSmiley: I am glad you are finding humor through all the frustration and issues you are dealing with Pat. Did you know that touch and laughter are two powerful healers? Years ago when I managed a spa and worked treatment rooms the owner was teasing me one day and told me she was not paying me to be a comedian, I told her quite contrary she should be paying me double because we had just had a class where we were taught about laughter and touch being two great healers, and we were there to help heal our clients! :w00t: She no longer teased me about that, I however kept on making clients laugh and lulling them into a quiet calming sweet abyss through massage!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Aviannah's Mom said:


> The bat it is! :HistericalSmiley: I am glad you are finding humor through all the frustration and issues you are dealing with Pat. Did you know that touch and laughter are two powerful healers? Years ago when I managed a spa and worked treatment rooms the owner was teasing me one day and told me she was not paying me to be a comedian, I told her quite contrary she should be paying me double because we had just had a class where we were taught about laughter and touch being two great healers, and we were there to help heal our clients! :w00t: She no longer teased me about that, I however kept on making clients laugh and lulling them into a quiet calming sweet abyss through massage!


Denise, I've always been a positive person. Stan used to be a fun happy person...or at least made me think so. I have been with him for...I don't know...since 1986. I've made my bed....I will endure what I have to. But I'd rather spend my time alone and make other people smile. That's why I've maintained Ava's fb page....although I haven't been as consistant as I should be. I don't know how other people keep up with that stuff while living life....


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

How's Abby doing tonight, I hope she ate a good dinner


----------



## Aviannah's Mom (Apr 28, 2017)

Pat, I agree, keeping up with social media is a full time job! BTW Ava's page is adorable, you do a great job!

I will second Paula, how is miss Abby doing?


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Matilda's mommy said:


> How's Abby doing tonight, I hope she ate a good dinner


Eh....she is hit or miss still. I went back to Dr. Harvey's and put ground beef for a change. She ater dinner last night, and all of her breakfast this morning...but here we go...she ate about half of what I gave her for dinner tonight. I've been giving her smaller portions so I don't overwhelm her. ...I will weigh her tomorrow. a few days ago she was 4.6 lbs. it'll be interesting to see if a few days of eating put some weight back on her. Touching her is still scary as all you can feel is bones!!!! :w00t:



Aviannah's Mom said:


> Pat, I agree, keeping up with social media is a full time job! BTW Ava's page is adorable, you do a great job!
> 
> I will second Paula, how is miss Abby doing?


Thanks...about Ava's page...you know I've been doing that for like 10 years now!!! I am changing, Ava is changing....I don't buy the clothes anymore and don't take all the photos. Beginning to rely on any photos I have and adding the talking, but it's not always easy coming up with new ideas, lol.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

thanks for the update on Abbey, maybe this is just an aging thing where tastes change and amounts they eat change (like in people).


----------

